# coustom made fbe burl ice fishing rods by paburl



## davduckman2010 (Feb 16, 2016)

I just received these beautiful flame box elder burl custom made rods from brian - @pa burl I sent him the burls last summer in a trade for some rods in a trade thread . A one craftsmanship beautiful stabilized dyed burl handles and the rods are perfect. any one wanting a top quality custom rod . get a hold of him you wont be disappointed I assure you. thanks brian great rods. cant wait to try these beautys out

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 16, 2016)

Dead sexy! What is the finish?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 16, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Dead sexy! What is the finish?


no top finish they will grip better in the cold weather -- very nice quality built rods


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice Duck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 16, 2016)

@pa burl


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 16, 2016)

These are beauties! Hope they bring you bountiful fish hauls! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice looking rods Dave.


----------



## pa burl (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks guys, took me awhile to find this lol.... Oh how much I miss sitting on ice in freezing temps .I put a wood winding check on because I cored the handles out to reduce weight and had to cover the core on the front of the grip

Reactions: Like 2


----------

